# Tech Issues/Problems/Observations?



## Cerise (Jul 27, 2012)

Tried to quote a newcomer's first post to reply to the thread yesterday (Opinions on Guy Fieri), but kept getting kicked back to the sign in/log in screen.

Friend invites - invited member(s) show up w/ a *+* sign after their name at the bottom of the screen, when they have not accepted. 

Quoting a single post - Have clicked on a single post in a thread, but it does not open in a new screen.

Thank Yous & Ignore list - sorry to say, but would appreciate not receiving Thank Yous & notifications. 

Just some observations, I thought I would mention. 

Thanks.


----------



## Alix (Jul 27, 2012)

You can go to your profile and turn off all notifications.


----------



## FrankZ (Jul 29, 2012)

Cerise said:


> Tried to quote a newcomer's first post to reply to the thread yesterday (Opinions on Guy Fieri), but kept getting kicked back to the sign in/log in screen.
> 
> Friend invites - invited member(s) show up w/ a *+* sign after their name at the bottom of the screen, when they have not accepted.
> 
> ...




If you keep getting kicked back to logging in, try the "Remember Me?" box or reduce your cookie security.

If you do not want notifications on Thanks you can set that in your profile.  If you are unsure where it is just PM me and I can set it for you.

Thanks for mentioning.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 29, 2012)

*Thank you PM notification setting*

The link to the "Thank you" setting is the same for everybody:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/profile.php?do=editoptions

Once on that page scroll down to "Messaging & Notification" section, then last item is "Thanks PM Notification."

Check the box "Do not receive PM notifications", scroll down to bottom and click "Save Changes" button.


----------



## Cerise (Jul 29, 2012)

FrankZ said:


> If you keep getting kicked back to logging in, try the "Remember Me?" box or reduce your cookie security.
> 
> If you do not want notifications on Thanks you can set that in your profile. If you are unsure where it is just PM me and I can set it for you.
> 
> Thanks for mentioning.


 
Had no problem logging in, only a problem quoting/replying to a member's post. 

Perhaps I wasn't clear. I welcome Thank Yous, & notifications are not the problem. I was referring to same from ignored member(s). Sorry, but it is a feature here. Thanks, Frank.


----------



## FrankZ (Jul 29, 2012)

Cerise said:


> Had no problem logging in, only a problem quoting/replying to a member's post. .



When you try to post if you don't have the cookie that is set you will have to log in again, it can happen at every page load.


----------

